

Aweber Affiliate Program Is a SCAM Don’t Send Them Traffic - AnaRizaMae
http://www.abstract-living.com/aweber-affiliate-program-is-a-scam-dont-send-them-traffic/

======
msie
Well, there's no evidence of a scam here. I can see why they don't honour
recutting cheques that are more than a year old. Just because they don't use
PayPal for payouts doesn't mean they are a scam.

